# Blast gate positioning



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently I'm using a 1 Hp 650 cfm Delta dust collector... which I thought was the 1.5 hp model with I bought it from craigs list but oh well. I do plan on upgrading my dc when the opportunity presents itself but for the time being I'm working with what I have. I'm planning on putting a 4" 3 way Y on my dc then routing hoses to my Planer, Band Saw, and Router table. Question is should I put the blast gates on the Y at the DC... or where the hose meets the tool?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have delta 50-850 with a y at the dust collector. I've located my blast gates right on the impeller housing. The downside is I have to walk an extra few feet to flip it one way or the other....


Mine works well that way though as my shops pretty small and I don't currently have fixed runs to each tool. If I had fixed runs going to each tool I suspect I would install blast gates at the tool.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm putting together my system in steps... just wondering how big to make this step. I can take it big and install fixed runs, or stick with the flex hosing for the time being until my shop finishes the transformation from garage/storage unit to shop. I know fixed runs are more efficient but the hoses won't be crossing very far at all in my small shop, and I'm being sure that anything I buy now ie hoses and fittings wont be antiquated later when I upgrade.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've used flex hoses for a few years....they work fine for my relatively short runs. (10 feet usually with one 20 foot run occasionally)


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

good to know, probably do the same for the time being. Considering that fact, I assume its best not to subject flex hoses to that kind of negative pressure without reason. So blast gates at the Y sound like the best solution. Walking over and opening a blast gate still sounds better than having to change out hoses every time I go to a different tool.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I have my wyes just after the separator. I mounted the wyes on the wall using a hose hanger. It is convenient to go to the same place to open or close the necessary valves. I have a 3-way splitter followed by a 2-way so I have 4 hoses leading to tools.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I used 4 inch sewer and drain pipe. For the spreader I split 2 yes in half and glued the 2 halves back together with a short piece of pipe in the straight ends and clamped with hose clamps. I put gates right at the spreader then ran my main duct out of the gates along the wall to each machine .I then put a gate at each machine and attached each machine with flex pipe. I got the idea for the spreader off line. Does this make any sense? gmcooter


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

This doesn't answer your question very well, but have you considered just putting the DC on a mobile base of some sort and moving it from tool to tool? Its more inconviement, but from what you described your current DC seems a little small to go through the trouble of running ducting


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*dudt collector*

I have it connected to a scroll saw,lathe,disc belt sander. band saw, and table saw. Later (when I get some more money) I am going to connect my 12 inch planer and 2 miter saws. I will have to come across the ceiling for them to get around the stove and door. gmcooter


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a reliant DC which has a 6" horizontal intake. It has a Y adapter with one side connected to my table saw via flex with an inline blast gate. The other side has about 4 feet of flex connected to a homemade blast gate that connects to my drain pipe trunk. It goes up the wall and splits into two branches. One has a blast gate with a floor pan for sweep cleaning. I also connect this line to my planer. The other branch goes to the wall with my jointer, drill press, band saw, and miter station. I have one 2" flexible hose that I connect to each tool on that wall when I use it. My next step is to install more blast gates and dedicated hoses to the band saw, jointer, and miter saw.

I wish dust collector fittings worked with drain pipe without using adapters. My setup looks like a plastic erector set or something out of Doctor Who.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> This doesn't answer your question very well, but have you considered just putting the DC on a mobile base of some sort and moving it from tool to tool? Its more inconviement, but from what you described your current DC seems a little small to go through the trouble of running ducting


Even IF one has a big, bad ass dust collector in their shop and piped to many different tools - It is STILL *very convenient* at times to have a smaller DC that is on a mobile base that you can move around the shop easily. 

Messes are not always made right where the hard piped dust collection port is AT and it is good to be able to roll a DC to exactly where you want it to be for the particular task being done. 

Your advice is rock solid and honest as always. :smile:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Your advice is rock solid and honest as always. :smile:


Well that's just like, you opinion man. 

Wait, crap, that was a compliment, I'm not used to getting those...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One problem with "big,bad ass dust collectors" is..............they don't like being switched on/off more than __ times an hr(consult your manufact.,generally,the cheaper the unit the less the frequency).

So,in my pea brain,like a lot of equipment,having sm,medium and large "can" make sense.We have a nice 1 HP HF on a custom cyclone with cartridge filter that is the,"mobile" machine.I'll switch that little turd on 20 times in a row just to prove a point.It is the quietest,most pleasant DC we have.....just roll it up to wherever,hook it up and flip the 110 switch on.

Will post some "glamour shots" of it one day,haha.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

BWSmith said:


> One problem with "big,bad ass dust collectors" is..............they don't like being switched on/off more than __ times an hr(consult your manufact.,generally,the cheaper the unit the less the frequency).
> 
> So,in my pea brain,like a lot of equipment,having sm,medium and large "can" make sense.We have a nice 1 HP HF on a custom cyclone with cartridge filter that is the,"mobile" machine.*I'll switch that little turd on 20 times in a row just to prove a point.*It is the quietest,most pleasant DC we have.....just roll it up to wherever,hook it up and flip the 110 switch on.
> 
> Will post some "glamour shots" of it one day,haha.


What is the 'point' you are trying to prove here and how long have you had that particular machine?

You lost me there...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Uhh,you can turn a small DC on/off pretty much "at will"....vs a large DC that has limits.Sorry that it wasn't clear.


----------

